# Kona Humuhumu



## Dizzle Problems (Apr 1, 2021)

Know this may not be the best site for it, but can’t hurt to try. Looking for a kona humuhumu in size Large or Medium. Frame, complete, either or. They were out for a few years in different colors but look like this- 






Thanks!


----------



## kentercanyon (Apr 1, 2021)

good luck!  They were good bikes, named for a colorful fish with a long name.  There is one on craigslist in Austin that is being given away supposedly, earlier this week....  not sure if it is still there.


----------



## Dizzle Problems (Apr 1, 2021)

kentercanyon said:


> good luck!  They were good bikes, named for a colorful fish with a long name.  There is one on craigslist in Austin that is being given away supposedly, earlier this week....  not sure if it is still there.



Yea they really are. I have the sister to it, the a’ha, and it’s a really great riding bike. I checked Austin’s CL, no dice. But they’re out there, one will find me!


----------



## kentercanyon (Apr 1, 2021)

Yes, I was skeptical of the "pay it forward" offer on CL but eagerly send off an email, wondering if I'd soon have. a free bike.  No reply and I guess the ad has quietly disappeared.  I assume the "giver" was offered a few hundred bucks and suddenly felt less charitable, but who knows.  I'd check back, if he really did give it away, it may come up for sale soon.  I am too cynical for this world.  Ha.


----------



## sworley (Apr 1, 2021)

@Dizzle Problems your best best is likely a saved ebay search. They pop up there time to time. You could also try shooting this guy an offer he can't refuse...
https://ratrodbikes.com/forum/index...02-21-photos-humuhumu-nukunuku-a-puaa.112894/

Good luck!


----------



## Dizzle Problems (Apr 1, 2021)

sworley said:


> @Dizzle Problems your best best is likely a saved ebay search. They pop up there time to time. You could also try shooting this guy an offer he can't refuse...
> https://ratrodbikes.com/forum/index...02-21-photos-humuhumu-nukunuku-a-puaa.112894/
> 
> Good luck!
> View attachment 1383736



I do have a search saved! Just branching out. The one that he found is a small, and that pic of a few of them is from Kona themselves. Looking for a large or medium


----------



## biggermustache (Apr 27, 2021)

Log into Facebook
					

Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




					www.facebook.com


----------



## Dizzle Problems (Apr 27, 2021)

biggermustache said:


> Log into Facebook
> 
> 
> Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.
> ...



Good lookin out!
I’d say he’s over double what they go for... I just found and purchased another A’ha complete for less then a third of what he’s priced at. 
awesome bike tho!


----------



## biggermustache (Apr 27, 2021)

Dizzle Problems said:


> Good lookin out!
> I’d say he’s over double what they go for... I just found and purchased another A’ha complete for less then a third of what he’s priced at.
> awesome bike tho!



Always trying to help out when I can!


----------



## sworley (Apr 30, 2021)

Post up that A'ha @Dizzle Problems! Would love to see it!


----------



## Dizzle Problems (Apr 30, 2021)

sworley said:


> Post up that A'ha @Dizzle Problems! Would love to see it!








finally got a large! Started the convo for this one in 2018.


----------



## sworley (Apr 30, 2021)

Damn! Stock crankset, too! VERY, VERY NICE!


----------



## buickmike (Apr 30, 2021)

Dizzle, you're  visiting from rat rodz?. Aint  you the guy that hooked me up with weinman brake adapter?


----------



## Dizzle Problems (Apr 30, 2021)

buickmike said:


> Dizzle, you're  visiting from rat rodz?. Aint  you the guy that hooked me up with weinman brake adapter?



I frequent both sites/ use this name across forums. Possibly? Was that some time back? If I did, hope you’re diggin it!


----------



## irideiam (Apr 30, 2021)

Dizzle Problems said:


> Good lookin out!
> I’d say he’s over double what they go for... I just found and purchased another A’ha complete for less then a third of what he’s priced at.
> awesome bike tho!



It has good parts on it but ya he’s crazy high, missing P2 fork


----------



## irideiam (Apr 30, 2021)

Dizzle Problems said:


> View attachment 1401663
> 
> finally got a large! Started the convo for this one in 2018.



Sweet, curious what the CTC top to is on it.


----------



## irideiam (Apr 30, 2021)

Here’s another 29er version I ran across:








						2015 Almost new Kona Humuhumu Single Speed For Sale
					

2015 Almost new Kona Humuhumu Single Speed For sale on Pinkbike buysell




					www.pinkbike.com


----------



## Dizzle Problems (Apr 30, 2021)

irideiam said:


> Sweet, curious what the CTC top to is on it.



23.5”

that 29er humu is sweet! Too bad it’s a small.


----------



## PhxBuckeye (May 15, 2021)

I've made some dumb mistakes before giving up bikes, but giving up my old Kona A'ha was maybed the dumbest.  Bike had a lot of great bits on it too like TNT cranks etc.


----------

